# 90-two 9mm or .40



## keeper130 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am about to purchase a 90-TWO and I am trying to decide whether I should get the 40 or the 9mm. I trying to teach my wife to shoot, and I will keep the 90-two at home for self defense. I feel like the 9mm will be easier to teach her, and because I am in the fine state of maryland, I will most likely not be shooting at anyone in body armor,

Any advice, or insight?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say 9mm... Low recoil, may be easier for her to shoot and become comfortable with.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

9mm:

Lighter recoil
Ammo less expensive
Holds more BBs

.40:

More powerful than 9mm
Kicks harder
More expensive to shoot
Holds fewer BBs

People will soon post and say 9mm is a weak-kneed peashooter and .40 is the Thunder Hammer of Thor. But in the real world - as opposed to the hypothetical internet - 9mm is fine for defense with good modern JHPs. It is also much easier for a new shooter to handle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I say go for the 9mm too.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

9mm.


----------

